#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Εκτιμήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός κόστους κατασκευής - εμπορικής αξίας βοηθητικών χώρων

## Balance

Για την εκτίμηση ενός ακινήτου για παράδειγμα μιας μεζονέτας μπορούμε να λάβουμε υπόψη μας μια κατασκευαστική τιμή περί τα 1100ε/μ2 και μια ενδεικτική τιμή πώλησης 2100ε/μ2.
Έστω ότι έχει και Pilotis. Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι, ότι όλοι οι χώροι δεν έχουν το ίδιο κόστος κατασκευής. Για παράδειγμα οι Η/Χ το κλιμακοστάσιο.Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος. Σε μια μεζονέτα, όπου στο ισόγειο έχουμε ένα κλειστό κλιμακοστάσιο και ανοικτή pilotis α' όροφο και β' και άβατο δώμα. Τι εμβαδό της κάτοψης θα υπολογίσω για κάθε όροφο με 2100ε/μ2 για να βρώ την εμπορική αξία?

----------


## vgp

Για αρχή καλημέρα!Ωραία αυτά που λες, αλλά μήπως πρώτα πρέπει να μαθαίνεις κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με το αντικείμενο και μετά να ξεκινάς μια συνεργασία; Όπως και να έχει, οι εκτιμήσεις που ζητούν οι τράπεζες δεν είναι και τίποτα ιδιαίτερο! Απλά ακολουθείς τις φόρμες που σου δίνουν!
Όσον αφορά το ερώτημά σου, εμπορική αξία δίνεις στα τερταγωνικά που σου δίνει η άδεια (που 99,9% έχουν και ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας επί του οικοπέδου)! Η piloti, για παράδειγμα, εκτός από μια θέση στάθμευσης η οποία συνήθως υπολογίζεται ξεχωριστά, δεν έχει κάποια άλλη εμπορική αξία!

----------


## vasgi

Σαφώς και η pilotis έχει εμπορική αξία . Είναι ελεύθερος χώρος , κίνησης , σταθμευσης , αναψυχής κλπ . Επίσης ανεβάζει την αξία του ορόφου από ισόγειο σε Α' όροφο , γεγονός που μπορεί να έχει συνέπειες στην θέα .

Το κατασκευαστικό κόστος των βοηθητικών χώρων θα το υπολογίσεις στο 35 % του κόστους των χώρων κατοικίας .

----------


## Theo

Ανάλογα το ακίνητο πραγματοποιείς και την αντίστοιχη ανάλυση επιφανείας.

Δλδ αν πρόκειται για οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία όπου ζητείται η εμπορική της αξία στα καθαρά μ2 τότε έχεις:
1) Δόμηση
2) Η/Χ
3) εξώστες

Αν έχει παρακολουθήματα (αποθήκη, parking) τα προσθέτεις.


Αν έχεις μονοκατοικία ή μεζονέτα είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετο και δεν γίνεται με έναν απλό υπολογισμό.

Υπολογίζεις πρώτα τη max εκμετάλλευση επί του οικοπέδου με την ισχύουσα πολεοδομική νομοθεσία.

Μετά υπολογίζεις όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά ξεχωριστά. Δόμηση ανά όροφο, Η/Χ ανά όροφο, εξώστες κ.λπ.

Ελέγχεις αν υπάρχει περίσσεια επί του οικοπέδου όλων αυτών των μεγεθών και συνυπολογίζεις τον "αέρα" που δύναται να έχει (αν είναι εφικτή η υλοποίησή του) το οικόπεδο.

Σε περίπτωση υπερβάσεων ή παρανομιών αφαιρείς κατά την κρίση σου σαν μηχανικός, που εννοείται γνωρίζεις αν μπορεί να νομιμοποιηθεί ή όχι.

----------


## Balance

@Theo

Συμφωνώ με τα παραπάνω, απλά τους Η/Χ θα πρέπει να τους υπολογίζουμε με ξεχωριστό συντελεστή εμπορικής τιμής σε σχέση με τους κύριους χώρους. Για παράδειγμα σε ένα οικόπεδο όπου έχει εξαντληθεί η δόμηση και είναι χτισμένη μια διώροφη μονοκατοικία με Pilotis. Με τι συντελεστή στη τιμή μονάδας ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο θα προσμετρήσουμε τους Η/Χ, τους εξώστες, την Piloti, το κλιμακοστάσιο;

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Την αξία αγοράς του οικοπέδου,είτε αυτή γίνεται με μετρητά η με αντιπαροχή,Balance την έλαβες υπ' όψιν σου για να βγάλεις την αξία *πώλησης,*όπως την έβγαλες????!!!

----------


## Balance

@*zavi@tee.gr* 

Στην τιμή 2100 ε/μ2 αναφέρεσαι; Αν ναι θεωρώ και την αξία του οικοπέδου μέσα.

----------


## Evan

για τους Η/Χ πρέπει να δεις  και αν είναι κλεισμένοι ή όχι βέβαια και γενικά να τσεκάρεις την άδεια με την εφαρμογή

----------


## Balance

Ευχαριστώ αυτό το έχω τσεκάρει ήδη *Evan*

----------


## Annik

Επίσης, όσον αφορά στους η/χ και λοιπούς χώρους που έχουν αυθαίρετα μετατραπεί σε κύριους, η εμπορική αξία τους συμπίπτει με  την υλική αξία τους. Άλλος τρόπος υπολογισμού της εμπορικής αξίας των προαναφερθέντων χώρων είναι (συνήθως) με το 65% της τιμής μονάδας των χώρων κύριας χρήσης, αναλόγως και με την κατάσταση της κτηματαγοράς. (Σύμφωνα με διάφορες φόρμες Τραπεζών που έχω τσεκάρει).

----------

